# Bad Breath



## Scott17 (Mar 16, 2006)

Do protein shakes give anyone else bad breath??


----------



## Hlanderr (Mar 16, 2006)

definetly
i wake up and have a shake before heading out to class

often i better brush my teeth or hope i dont need to open my mouth until a few hours later.... i can taste the breath its that foul

i think throwing down some water after, even if its a little bit, helps. but that could just be psychological and i could be stankin up a whole place while im under the impression im fine


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Do protein shakes give anyone else bad breath??


Brush your teeth 3 times a day, floss, and use mouth wash. You'll be fine.


----------



## sheadogg20 (Mar 16, 2006)

get one of those toung scrapers thats where i think the bad breath comes from bacteria on the back of your tounge dont quote me


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ya i've used those tongue scraper things with the floss on them and it's amazing what you find back there haha. I was grossed out to say the least. But best breath ever after the process.

1. scrap tongue and floss
2. brush teeth
3. gargle mouth wash

Fresh'n so clean clean!


----------



## vinceforheismen (Mar 16, 2006)

chew gum after ur shake then..


----------



## Guru (Mar 16, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Ya i've used those tongue scraper things with the floss on them and it's amazing what you find back there haha. I was grossed out to say the least. But best breath ever after the process.
> 
> 1. scrap tongue and floss
> 2. brush teeth
> ...


AMEN to THIS


----------



## MACCA (Mar 17, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Ya i've used those tongue scraper things with the floss on them and it's amazing what you find back there haha. I was grossed out to say the least. But best breath ever after the process.
> 
> 1. scrap tongue and floss
> 2. brush teeth
> ...



I agree 100% then chew gum...


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 17, 2006)

I always carry around a packet of mint gum. Always.


----------



## lioness (Mar 17, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Brush your teeth *3 times a day,* *floss*, and use mouth wash. You'll be fine.




ditto.


----------



## lioness (Mar 17, 2006)

If you don't like to chew gum...try those *Listermint Strips.*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Do protein shakes give anyone else bad breath??



nahhh....not brushing your teeth does.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 19, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> ditto.


Works for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you cutting?

That always seems to enhance the bad breath with myself


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2006)

I always have either Orbit gum or Altoids. I also know that parsley and olive oil in a teaspoon mixed together eliminates ass breath.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 19, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I also know that parsley and olive oil in a teaspoon mixed together eliminates ass breath.


I did not know that.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2006)

yup. coats the stomach and the greens have chlorophyl which if I remember xorrectly kills the odor.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> yup. coats the stomach and the greens have chlorophyl which if I remember xorrectly kills the odor.


 

That was a good post.


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 20, 2006)

Damn, some new info for the day.

And, ya i brush twice a day. It might be the new protein though. GNC has a new chocolate and personally i think it taste horrible compared to the older kind. ugh


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 20, 2006)

they give my butt bad breath.


----------



## lioness (Mar 30, 2006)

Foods that Prevent Bad Breath


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2006)

hey scott, how goes the problem with ass breath?


----------



## Scott17 (Apr 3, 2006)

It's better. I bought listerine mouth wash and that shit just makes my tongue wanna fall off.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2006)

what about the stomach gases? you arent swallowing are you??????


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 3, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Do protein shakes give anyone else bad breath??



Ive never had complaints


----------

